# New lens for my Nikkormat



## mimstrel (Sep 11, 2008)

I havea 50mm lens on my Nikkormat camera (I posted about it a couple of months ago... it used to be my grandpas and hasn't been used in at least 26 years).  Its a great lens, clean, works well and all, but I almost never have anything I want to shoot where that is a practical focal length. 
On the other hand, I'm a college student and my budget for camera stuff is nil.  So, despite being aware of the dangers of buying anything sight-unseen online, I've been watching eBay for deals, and I just bought a Vivitar 200mm 3.5 lens which is listed as in excellent condition with no scratches on the lens and "light dust within the elements which should not affect image quality."  If it isn't the best lens, well once I have steady income I can replace it with a top-of-the-line one.  For now I hope it will work.
I'm very excited to be getting a lens more along the lines of what I actually want to use on a daily basis!  

Anyway, has anyone used this lens?  What opinion do you have on it?


----------



## McQueen278 (Sep 11, 2008)

If you want a nice lens on the cheap if this one does not suite you, search out a Vivitar 1 Series 70-210mm Macro.  They are inexpensive and easy to find as well as being pretty sharp even wide open at f/3.5.  They are tack sharp at f/8.  They were made for just about every mount except for M42.  I have one and use it often on my Olympus OM1.


----------



## mimstrel (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you for the advice.  If the one I bought doesn't make me happy I'll be sure to go in search.  I was thinking about going with a zoom like that (in fact I think 70-210 was exactly what I was considering!) but thought I'd stick to the prime for the moment and maybe ask for a zoom or other prime lengths for Christmas.


----------



## compur (Sep 11, 2008)

mimstrel said:


> I havea 50mm lens on my Nikkormat camera (I posted about it a couple of months ago... it used to be my grandpas and hasn't been used in at least 26 years).  Its a great lens, clean, works well and all, but I almost never have anything I want to shoot where that is a practical focal length.
> On the other hand, I'm a college student and my budget for camera stuff is nil.  So, despite being aware of the dangers of buying anything sight-unseen online, I've been watching eBay for deals, and I just bought a Vivitar 200mm 3.5 lens which is listed as in excellent condition with no scratches on the lens and "light dust within the elements which should not affect image quality."  If it isn't the best lens, well once I have steady income I can replace it with a top-of-the-line one.  For now I hope it will work.
> I'm very excited to be getting a lens more along the lines of what I actually want to use on a daily basis!
> 
> Anyway, has anyone used this lens?  What opinion do you have on it?



I have used that same lens.  It's very good.  In fact I have one right now
in screw mount.


----------



## mimstrel (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you compur!


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 13, 2008)

Try Looking up Kiron.  

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...oi=revisions_narrow&resnum=4&ct=revision&cd=1

If you don't mind good quality, less expensive but somewhat obscure lenses that is.


----------



## mimstrel (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, next time I have some spare cash I'll check it out!


----------



## mimstrel (Sep 22, 2008)

As an update - I received my new lens today!!! Without having anything developed, I am quite pleased with it.  The glass is clean as advertised, everything appears to work well.  I can't wait to get photos developed!!!


----------

